# merlin tries to swim...



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Practice Practice Practice Merlin and you will be an champ in no time


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*I'll make this easier...*

Here is you dog video :


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

Hehehe, that's funny! BTW, I like his name


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He reminds me so much of River at that age. River would wade out and occasionly get to where she had to paddle a couple of strokes but then she was right back to wadding. In her case not matter how many times I took her it was the same thing until her two daughters Haley and Laurel came along and hit the water swimming and she went right out there with hr and now you can get her to quite. Moral to the loong story. Maybe a swimming buddy will help her along but eventually she will do it on her own.

Hooch


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Kezia14! I couldn't figure out how to insert the video! How did you do that?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Hooch, I wish we had a swimming buddy for him! He'll have to learn the hard way I guess. Next time, I'll go to go in with him! Show him how to do the doggy paddle.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that we will need a video of. LOL

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't you worry, he'll figure it out. I love Merlin's name!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

That was great!!!! He so cute splashing about.....What a doll!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

That was such a great video. Last summer that was the way moose was swimming, we called it the periscope method. his nose was straight up in the air and he was splashing his paws with nothing happening. This summer we went back to maine and Tailor's mom and Tailor came over to the island and Tailor taught both moose and angel how to swim. Angel still doesn't like to get her back wet, but moose was doing better and better each time.

Maybe Tailor could start a swimming school and travel around the country teaching other golden's how to swim.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great video of Merlin, and love his name


----------



## bellagirl (Feb 10, 2007)

So cute! I love watching them swim...so much fun He looks like he is having a blast!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks like he had a wonderful time trying to figure it out. He'll get there! Very cute & thanks for sharing.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Great video! He's a doll:smooch:


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*I have something...*



Merlins mom said:


> Thanks Kezia14! I couldn't figure out how to insert the video! How did you do that?


This thread can help you to insert the video,

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...deos-your-posts-new-youtube-video-option.html

Read that, and try it next time when you want to show your video ?!
Good Luck !!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*For another explanations...*

I will give you the picture :
*PS-Sorry if you cannot read my picture fluently ?!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the youtube directions! I was trying to paste the whole code in between the [youtube]s!! This is so easy!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

>>Maybe Tailor could start a swimming school and travel around the country teaching other golden's how to swim.

beth, moose and angel[/quote]<<

LOL! Now that sounds like a great idea! He definitely needs some help! 

We'll take him again tomorrow and see if he improves.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I think he did great! He'll get even better in now time. It took awhile for Parker to get the hang of it, and he was braver when we went in with him. That's how we actually got him to start jumping off the dock. Camden has picked it up quicker just because he has Park to watch.

I agree that you need to jump in and show him how it's done!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

This looks very similar to my Molly's first swimming experience. She was a little under 6 months old when she had her first swim in the creek. A few weeks later we opened our pool. She's so good now she could enter the doggy olympics. They learn and most of them love it.


----------

